# Neues Frame öffnen - und dazu altes schließen



## derRote (6. Mrz 2012)

Heidideliho,
ich bin dabei, ein Projekt mit Java Eclipse 3.5 zu programmieren.
Ich möchte über verschiedene Fenster eine art virtuelles Kochbuch programmieren, in das man Rezepte ein und auslesen kann.

Mein Button hat folgende Programmierung:

CMeinKochbuch kb = new CMeinKochbuch();
					kb.setVisible(true);
					kb.setLocation(200, 250);

Auf der Startseite will ich z.B. über den Button "Mein Kochbuch" die Klasse CMeinKochbuch öffnen.
Wenn ich jetzt das Programm über Java Bean rennen lass, öffnet sich meine Startseite und wenn ich dann auf den Button mit aufschrift "Mein Kochbuch" drücke, öffnet sich zwar mein Frame "Mein Kochbuch", aber die geschissene Startseite schließt sich nicht. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wer leider geil!

PS: Mir ist klar, dass sich das Frame der Startseite nicht schließt, weil mir da noch n sätzle fehlt, hab alles möglich probier, aber ohne erfolg....und habe schon jede menge Beiträge in diesem und ähnlichen Foren gewältzt und täte mich über konstruktive Beiträge freuen ;-)

euer Roter :meld:


----------



## KrokoDiehl (6. Mrz 2012)

Das ist zu unkonkret und manche Sätze machen wenig Sinn (gleiches gilt für deinen anderen Thread). Poste mal etwas Code (die relevanten Stellen und bitte in den JAVA-Tags) oder formuliere deine Fragen derart um, dass man darauf auch konkret antworten kann.

Ansonsten: Hier ist ein Swing-Tutorial... durcharbeiten und dann dein Problem angehen?


----------



## Gahast (6. Mrz 2012)

Stelle dir vor, wir Leser wären sowas wie der Compiler: Wir kennen auch nur die Variablen, die man uns erklärt. Was fürn Button?!?! Hä? Startseite? ^^


----------



## faustdonner (6. Mrz 2012)

Sag mir erstmal was für ne Frame-Klasse du benutzt. Frame? JFrame?

Solche Fenster kannst du einfach mit dispose() schliessen.


```
CMeinKochbuch kb = new CMeinKochbuch();

kb.setVisible(true);
kb.setLocation(200, 250);

// Angenommen diese Klasse ist ein Frame
this.dispose();
```


----------



## derRote (6. Mrz 2012)

Hey ihr Leuts,

@faustdonner: Genau das meinte ich ^^

beweiß für die anderen ( ;-) ) mann konnte mich verstehen ^^

klappt wunderbar 

merci vielmals


----------



## faustdonner (8. Mrz 2012)

Kein Problem. Aber nächstes mal dein Problem etwas ausführlicher schildern


----------

